# Luftwaffe Modelling Section at LEMB!



## clinton78 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi guys

Luftwaffe Experten Message Board has upgraded it's Luftwaffe modelling section. It would be great to see some of your Luftwaffe builds over at LEMB in the future. All the best!

Luftwaffe Experten Message Board

Thanks

Clint Mitchell


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you very much for the kind invitation. I'm sure there can be found a couple of us who will visit your interesting board.

Best regards. 

W~


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you.* IF *I can ever get away from _this_ forum, I might have a look!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2010)

Thats what I wanna hear ol' Terry boy...


----------



## clinton78 (Mar 25, 2010)

Cheers gents.

Regards

Clint


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2010)

Visit LEMB all the time for a squiz, good site!


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2010)

will be sure to check it out


----------

